

Tipjoy (YC winter 08) Adds Auto-Twitter Integration So You Can Tweet Your Tips - markbao
http://mashable.com/2008/08/01/tipjoy-twitter-bookmarklet/

======
ivankirigin
The bookmarklet is really fun to use. 2-clicks to tweet and when you push the
link to your friends, they can give some cash to the site. Link-love++

<http://tipjoy.com/bookmarklet>

------
andr
better yet, tip your own tweets ;)

~~~
ivankirigin
or eachothers: <http://tipjoy.com/8Xn/>

~~~
andr
so you tweet about tipping a tweet? now that's meta...

~~~
ivankirigin
actually I tweeted about tipping a tweet about tipping a tweet

------
whalesalad
I still don't see the usefulness of :(tipjoy, let alone Twitter integration.

~~~
jrockway
The usefulness is being paid for writing your blog without having ads.

The Twitter integration is just a marketing thing; your followers will see you
talking about Tipjoy and immediately sign up (hopefully, anyway). Plus, social
news sites love the word "Twitter", so this feature will get Tipjoy to the top
of those sites. It even worked here.

